
3D-Printed "Magic Arms" - The most inspiring use of 3D-Printing I've ever seen. - iuguy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoZ2BgPVtA0
======
iuguy
I thought I'd post this because it seems to me that 3D-Printing has massive
disruptive potential. It's incredible to see the impact this has had on this
girl's life, but where else do you think there could be heavy disruption in 3D
printing, and what startups might we see over the coming decade in the 3D
printed space?

------
DocFeind
I almost cried, that was a beautiful use of technology :)

